
The Coronavirus Recovery Could Pit the Old and Young Against Each Other - pseudolus
https://slate.com/news-and-politics/2020/04/graying-populations-economic-recovery.html
======
JoshTko
There does not seem to be a long term negative impact on hard hit countries.
Hong Kong lost 15% of its population in 1968 due to a virus but had about 10%
growth in the each of the following 5 years.

